# DONZI OR SCARAB THOUGHTS PLEASE



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

Been looking at boats for a while now (Used of course) and would like opinions/experienced information on these two Boat Brands. I have been looking in the 34 foot range and have ran across some great deals. I would like input on these boats. they all have about the same hours, engines, Electronics and priced about the same. thanks in advance 2Coolers.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

If I were buying a 34' boat it would be a Pursuit. Not the fastest, but awesome ride.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Contender, but Im biased. They do make a step now!

R


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WELL, YEAH AND YES TOO*

I'm looking at all hulls like Fountain, contender, Donzi, Scarab, pursuit, sea vee, yellowfin, island runner, sea hunter, and others. i Know enough about most, but not sure of the Donzi's and Scarab's. but keep it coming guys.
thanks


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

I would avoid narrow beam boats like a Fountain. They are not suited very well for the Gulf's short wave periods and will pound you unnecessarily. 

They are great boats for super calm locations though.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

I am rebuilding a 29 fountain it should be done in the next few weeks. if you are in the clear lake area ill take you out. 

Mickeys Marine in La Marque has a fully rebuild 35 scarab, its a good looking boat. i want to say the beam on it is 10.5 feet


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Old salt said:


> I would avoid narrow beam boats like a Fountain. They are not suited very well for the Gulf's short wave periods and will pound you unnecessarily.
> 
> They are great boats for super calm locations though.


1) why do think Fountain is a narrow beam - a 34' is 9'6" beam right in line with every other 34' center console. a 38' is 10'6" beam

not even sure how to address the rest of your comment, not sure it makes much sense.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Call me I can help you out ...281-535-2628 Texas Sport Fishing ...Crocker...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*NARROW BEAM'S*



Old salt said:


> I would avoid narrow beam boats like a Fountain. They are not suited very well for the Gulf's short wave periods and will pound you unnecessarily.
> 
> They are great boats for super calm locations though.


In Fountain, as long as it's a 32 and up, they are wider and very stable in confused seas. Not to Mention the Stability the Stepped hull adds to the ride. 31 and down in Fountain is only as wide as my bay boat.
I'm not ready right now, but come July 2010, Big Pappa's new boat "Swell Slut" will be cutting some Swells.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Big Pappa's new boat "Swell Slut" will be cutting some Swells.


Hey thar, did I ever do to you? :rotfl:

By the way, don't be confusing seaworthiness with a wide beam. The South American panga and Downeast lobster boats (and many bluewater racing sailboats) are quite narrow.

Matter of fact, the catamaran, if you count only what is below the waterline, is about as narrow as it gets - two pontoons a couple feet wide. That means less displacement and lower drag.

I haven't heard about the Donzi or Scarab being worth a flip for offshore fishing, but some folks swear by the older Mako hulls.

-Slutty Sam


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Contender*

31 T Step Hull LOA 32'7" Beam 9'8"


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been on a 35 Scarab (Mark's) is some ****tty stuff. It did great. Fountain's are fast, dry, and ride good too (the 38 any ways).

Brandon


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

What is your price range ? Its a buyers market for used boats.


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

Cant speak to a Donzi I have never owned one, but did own a 302 Scarab......WET Boat.............jm2c.......


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

We run a 35' Donzi and it's pretty dry.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*NOT SURE*



whos your daddy said:


> What is your price range ? Its a buyers market for used boats.


What I'm looking at is used rigs at around 1/2 what they go for new. If that makes sense. example: 2009 Fountain w/152 hours Loaded with everything except Downriggers(which i don't want anyway) triple axle trailer and twin 225's for $89,000.00 asking price.
2006 Fountain 34 with trip 250's opti's, 450 hours, loaded with trailer all in perfect condition for $86,000.00.
i've looked at about every website that list used center consoles and i'm getting so close I can hardly stand it.
A Buyers market? You are so right about that.


----------



## bandolera (Oct 13, 2004)

*beam*

30 ft grady's have a 10'7 beam


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you are going deep , doing the overnighter thing, etc., look at the fuel cap. on any of those. the fast boats lean toward less fuel to run faster.

several of the boats you mentioned tend to come packaged with a certain brand of motor, a consideration for svc. sea vee and Donzi are mainly mercs. for instance.

third , the boats on your list vary widely on bow style, go for carolina style bow flare and pay attention to the fish boxes if its for long hauls.


----------



## rick Vallone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Call*

The bottom line is you need to call Chris at Texas Sport Fish, Every person there knows there boats and they will not BS you, They will be direct but thats how they role. Super nice people and there all full of Knowledge and fun. Good luck to you in your pursuit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Check out the 33' Dusky, Step hull and a 10'10" beam. It's a awesome riding boat! Bouncer Smith guides out of one. Good deals on them right now.


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

Well fellas I have a 38 foot Donzi with trip 275 Verados and I'll put it up against any boat out there. I can beat you to boomvang, have enough fuel to troll all day, tuna all night snapper, grouper, kings on the way in. It's a bad son of a gun. If you want a wet boat get a contender or should I say wettender. Join the Donzi team


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Darn near every hard core SKA team either fishes a Fountain,Contender Invincible or Yellowfin. Donzis dont hold up. I know that for a fact. Had a friend who had a 38 Donzi and another one who had a 29 and it had to go back to the factory after one season because of broken stringers and a thousand gelcoat cracks all around the outside of the hull. It does ride pretty good though and its fast. Is Donzi still in business? I know its a sister company to Pro Line but I havent seen anything about them lately. Contenders are a little wet, but not too bad. They are made to run fast just like the other boats I mentioned. We are on our 3rd Contender and the only other boat I would own would be either a Yellowfin or a big Fountain.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Shark Chaser said:


> Well fellas I have a 38 foot Donzi with trip 275 Verados and I'll put it up against any boat out there. I can beat you to boomvang, have enough fuel to troll all day, tuna all night snapper, grouper, kings on the way in. It's a bad son of a gun. If you want a wet boat get a contender or should I say wettender. Join the Donzi team


Care to wager on that ?


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

great time to be a BUYER


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

i heard a rumor that fountain went out of business 2 or so weeks ago. Any truth to this?
If so will someone else step in for warranty?


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Cody C said:


> i heard a rumor that fountain went out of business 2 or so weeks ago. Any truth to this?
> If so will someone else step in for warranty?


Fountain filed Chap 11 bankruptcy. In the last month they've reorganized and have financing so they are back in business. Bankruptcy laws are bizarre, so you'd probably have to call your dealer or Fountain to understand how the past warranty's are going to be handled.


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

Ghostrider I will wager whatever you want. What u want to do???


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

The question was donzi or scarab and u want to tell me u wouldn't want the donzi? Are donzi still in business, leading boat seller at this point.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Shark Chaser said:


> Ghostrider I will wager whatever you want. What u want to do???


$1000 work for you ? or do you want to go more ?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Shark Chaser, I think Donzi is a good product overall but I will put my money on GhostRider since I have experienced 80 mph on that quad Merc 250 XS Fountain 38TE. What has been your top end with typical load but minimal fuel (say like coming back from the floaters)?

I will agree with Brandon that Mark's 35 Scarab with trip Yammies 250 handled some nasty seas better than I would have ever expected.

Good luck and may the force be with you,
AGF:rybka:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

X2



GhostRider said:


> $1000 work for you ? or do you want to go more ?


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

1,000 is fine. 100 miles in 4-5 footers, is that ok with you? Where are you out off?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Shark Chaser said:


> 1,000 is fine. 100 miles in 4-5 footers, is that ok with you? Where are you out off?


1k......... thats it!!!??? Thats won't even cover the fuel cost. How about 2 or 3k. And can I put some dollars on this too? I don't wanta race, my boat wouldn't beat either of you out the jetties. It should be nasty this weekend??


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont think the donzi wants any part of Ghost Rider... its a machine... good luck anyway.

My .02


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Another $1000 on GhostRider. Put up, or ****. 

And I ain't bull****tting. Let's do this. If you are dumb enough. 

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I dont think the donzi wants any part of Ghost Rider... its a machine... good luck anyway.
> 
> My .02


Shhhhhhhh. Don't tip him off. Team Quad Squad needs Poco money.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Shark Chaser said:


> 1,000 is fine. 100 miles in 4-5 footers, is that ok with you? Where are you out off?


i'm in surfside. waiting for 4-5's doesn't seem to make a lot of sense, for that kind of wear and tear we need to put a lot more money on the line - $5k plus.

For a $1k wager let's find a weather window.

Are you out of GYB ? or ?? somehow in we shoudl find a way to cover costs so we can start out of same area ?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Yup. Who's the bookie? I have money on Ghost Rider. Say what you want but that Donzi doesn't have a chance. Seriously, don't bite off more than you can chew. That quad will eat your lunch. Find a 38 Fountain with trip 275s (Brice?) and it would be a bit more of a challenge but I would still have money on the Fountain.


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

Brandon don't know you but I like you. Shoot me an e-mail and maybe we can talk a little. See ya


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Shark Chaser said:


> Brandon don't know you but I like you. Shoot me an e-mail and maybe we can talk a little. See ya


Tiki? I'm in BV all the time. I'll buy you a beer and tell you why you shouldn't race GR. 

Brandon


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

I think we should all get together an measure bow pulpits!!!

:an6:

BOOM!!!


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Scarab over Donzi (although Donzi's are good lookin') Ghostrider over Sharkchaser, Indy over NY and Minn. over N.O.. My opinion and I'm stickin' to it!!


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to see a race .


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

madhatter1256 said:


> I want to see a race .


I want to see a race along with bonus points for actually catching a noble fish. Catching fish still counts for something doesn't it?

Oh and old Contenders= very wet new hull design T models=pretty dry. Had to test ride one myself to believe.

When your doing 70+ like GR you should be dry or, if something goes wrong, very, very wet.

My money is on GR for this one. I know they can go fast and catch a fish or two as well.

So far, all I have heard is big Donzi talk!!!!!!:an5:


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

seriously as Jakers just mentioned, catching fish is where respect is earned.. end of story, nuff said. I mean we have single engine 24 foot center console boats running to boomvang in the summer and hooking into blue marlin. That is respect. .GR has a sweet boat and i can't see any reason why he isn't one of the fastest boats in texas, considering he has 1000 hp of 2 strokes on a fountain hull.. that is a dang fast and awesome ride. Boom!!

p.s. i can't tell people enough how the new T hull design (2007 and on) has changed the contender ride. The old hull is like a completely different boat IMO...new hull is much much drier...but as I have always said and will continue to say, dryness in my opinion is overrated....

pps. these threads are getting to be ridiculous. 

Grant


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, catching fish is the real test (GR leader wahoo wicked winter) but it never hurts to have a little race on the side. So, I am up for it and funny thing about it is that while the actually products and manufacturing techniques are different its my understanding that both companies are owned by the same fat cat Dubai Sheik now.

My Dad used could throw a rock further than your Dad - God rest his soul








AGF


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*jakers*

Come on man! Don't hijack the thread now, it's about racing, not fishing  We all wanna see a race. I'm ready to see some rooster tails as far as the eye can see!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

So, what was the original post about?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

sea sick said:


> I'm ready to see some rooster tails as far as the eye can see!!


Here's a little rooster tail, at cruise. 


For some reason it's not playing right away. Click the "0:05" right below the video.

Brandon


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey, I want to see a race too. Just thought a fish or two would add to the adventure. Maybe they should consider chartering life flight to tag along. A yard sale 100mi. offshore might dampen the mood a bit.

I can already visualize that Donzi eating GR hard boild rooster!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Ghost rider all the way. Helll, Ghost Rider can trime up a motor and still out run a Donzi! LOL! All BS asside, I have been to Gunison and a 38 Donzi with trip 275 verados. The boat rode OK but I expected more from a 38 footer. Never been on a 38 Fountain, but I have been on a 32 Fountain. The 32 Fountain rode just as good as the 38 Donzi. When I rode the 2 boats the c's were around 3-4 feet.

Back to the question at hand. The Donzi and Scarab do not have near the reputation as Sea Vee, Yellowfin, and Contender. I can tell you that I have a 34 Sea Vee that I love now (had some fuel problems but all good). The fit and finish of the Sea Vee is better than any boat I have been on except Venture. If and when I sell my Sea Vee I will buy another Sea Vee or a Yellowfin!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Unleashed.....don't bring me into this  My little ole boat only has 3 lil black engines and it's SLOW  I do think the end result would be the same though  Oh, and I do believe the Fountain would be in one pice when it got back LOL I seem to remember a 38 D with rubrail riding in the water at a tournament LOL 

I would like to see the race though....I'm pretty sure there will only be one other boat in GH's wake.....and that boat is black with a gold hook LOL
Maybe one day my boat will grow like GH's and I will have an extra motor 

Now....let's all throw our johnson back in our pants and get back to fishing! LOL


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Theres several nice, sleek, speedy fish'n boats around. Different makes, models, motors.

I wish I could afford to own ANY of them with more than two engines :smile:










This fish'n boat is now Local (galveston area) and seems like it runs decent offshore also.
 video 1 video 2​


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Looks like the Hooters boat Aldon Thornton used to own. Cool ride for sure......especially if the girls come with it


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Outcast said:


> Oh, and I do believe the Fountain would be in one pice when it got back LOL I seem to remember a 38 D with rubrail riding in the water at a tournament LOL


Well, I guess that is better than this scenario.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

GhostRider said:


> 1) why do think Fountain is a narrow beam - a 34' is 9'6" beam right in line with every other 34' center console. a 38' is 10'6" beam
> 
> not even sure how to address the rest of your comment, not sure it makes much sense.


You sure are sensitive. Just giving my opinion, which is probably spot on.

The 25' has an 8' beam. That is narrow.

The 27' "Sportfisher" has an 8'6" beam. That is narrow.

The 29' has an 8'4" beam. That is narrow.

The Baja 32 has an 8'6" beam. That is narrow.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

A narrow bean makes for a better ride while running. Look at all the race boats. There are some with 8'6" beams that are over 40'! Width makes the boat stable at rest an slow speeds!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Old salt said:


> You sure are sensitive. Just giving my opinion, which is probably spot on.
> 
> The 25' has an 8' beam. That is narrow.
> 
> ...


Me? Sensitive? Nah, I'm one of the most callous SOB's you'll ever meet.
Every now and then though I feel a real need to comment on misinformation or ignorance... whatever the case maybe. Big Pappa was asking about boat's in the 34' range; you made a general comment that was factually incorrect - for the size boats being referenced. I thought it worthwhile to point that out.

As for your other statement, I would love to hear your explanation. I just reread it and it still makes no sense.

And btw, opinions are never 'spot on', everybody has one.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Is the race on ? I want to put 1k on Ghostrider.

matt


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Mossy Oak said:


> A narrow bean makes for a better ride while running. Look at all the race boats. There are some with 8'6" beams that are over 40'! Width makes the boat stable at rest an slow speeds!


Quit it !! I wanted to see the next genius / spot on opinion that we were going to get. You keep bringing facts into this and much less entertaining


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> A narrow bean makes for a better ride while running. Look at all the race boats. There are some with 8'6" beams that are over 40'! Width makes the boat stable at rest an slow speeds!


That's what I said earlier, maybe these young'uns don't know anything about boat design and naval architecture?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 2, 3 , 4 thousand on Ghost Rider, lets get it on and quit bullchitting.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

GhostRider said:


> Me? Sensitive? Nah, I'm one of the most callous SOB's you'll ever meet.
> Every now and then though I feel a real need to comment on misinformation or ignorance... whatever the case maybe. Big Pappa was asking about boat's in the 34' range; you made a general comment that was factually incorrect - for the size boats being referenced. I thought it worthwhile to point that out.
> 
> As for your other statement, I would love to hear your explanation. I just reread it and it still makes no sense.
> ...


My original point, referenced with no animosity toward Fountain boats, which I said are great boats, is that narrow beam boats are not that good in the Gulf in our typical short wave periods. This is true. An especially narrow beam boat is not that effective in the Gulf's often 4-6 second periods. You are perhaps right that I didn't look at the beams of the larger Fountains, which might be comparable to vessels of the same length.

Neither misinformation nor inexperience factored into my simple opinion, which was given to help the gentleman asking. I have had the opportunity to fish in the Gulf and all over the world. I have practiced maritime law for many years, so I have a pretty good understanding of vessels, seas, etc. There was no agenda.

No hard feelings. We should all (me included) reduce animosity in this internet age.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

GhostRider said:


> Quit it !! I wanted to see the next genius / spot on opinion that we were going to get. You keep bringing facts into this and much less entertaining


LOL!!!!! That's pretty entertaining!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Old salt said:


> My original point, referenced with no animosity toward Fountain boats, which I said are great boats, is that narrow beam boats are not that good in the Gulf in our typical short wave periods. This is true. An especially narrow beam boat is not that effective in the Gulf's often 4-6 second periods. You are perhaps right that I didn't look at the beams of the larger Fountains, which might be comparable to vessels of the same length.
> 
> Neither misinformation nor inexperience factored into my simple opinion, which was given to help the gentleman asking. I have had the opportunity to fish in the Gulf and all over the world. I have practiced maritime law for many years, so I have a pretty good understanding of vessels, seas, etc. There was no agenda.
> 
> No hard feelings. We should all (me included) reduce animosity in this internet age.


No animosity or hard feelings here - I'm a true smarta** at heart. On a serious note, I also try to have an open mind and learn. We've got a 2cooler asking for advice / experiences...and maybe opinions. 
Personally, I disagree with your assessment of narrown beams in the Gulf. I will concede that there are a lot of variables, but in general at speed a narrow beam hull is not a really a factor in the ride. Length, displacemtent, hull design are much more important. Oh yeah, and how the helmsman attacks the seas hwell:

Would love to carry this conversation on. I race small boats and own two big ones, but maybe I'm missing something. Let's start a new thread and educate me.









ps. Big Pappa - sorry if my comments hijacked your thread.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

OK I'm in for another $2,000 on GhostRider. What say we throw in some sloppy choppy three footers? Soooooo when's the race?

BTW Chris, what was the beam on your boat again?

PS

CATS RULE!!!! :dance: :biggrin: :dance: :biggrin: :dance:


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

i fish out of a donzi 35zf with 3 250s and its a great ride. pm me for more info.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

aggieangler09 said:


> seriously as Jakers just mentioned, *catching fish is where respect is earned*.. end of story, nuff said. I mean we have single engine 24 foot center console boats running to boomvang in the summer and hooking into blue marlin. That is respect. .GR has a sweet boat and i can't see any reason why he isn't one of the fastest boats in texas, considering he has 1000 hp of 2 strokes on a fountain hull.. that is a dang fast and awesome ride. Boom!!
> 
> p.s. i can't tell people enough how the new T hull design (2007 and on) has changed the contender ride. The old hull is like a completely different boat IMO...new hull is much much drier...but as I have always said and will continue to say, *dryness in my opinion is overrated*....
> 
> ...


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

the race(cigarette style) boats that go up to 40ft that are 8'6" wide because that is the widest you can legally trailer.

I owned a F33 87' 33ft donzi - the ride is awesome - beware alot of these boats were made light to be faster and faster - on mine they didnt even completely encapsulate the stringers - I did love the boat though

my next one will be tough though

looking at Oceanmaster, Intrepid, and maybe Seavee


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

deepsouthf33 said:


> my next one will be tough though
> 
> looking at Oceanmaster, Intrepid, and maybe Seavee


Just a suggestion. I would look at Pursuit as well.


----------

